# How much red meat ?



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

How much red meat should I be feeding my 10mth old GSD?
I just recently switched to raw so she has mostly been eating chicken but I am about to order enough meat for the next 5 weeks and just want to make sure I order the right things.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Everything depends on what you would like to feed her and what plan you would like to follow.... Usual combination says 60% muscle meat (chicken, beef, lamb, duck, rabbit, etc), 20% RBM (raw meaty bone), 10% organ, 10% eggs (optional), 10% veggies/fruits (optional).
So I would guess if you feed her 2 pounds of total per day approximately 1.2 pounds should be muscle meet (whatever source of meet your dog is comfortable with).

Hope my answer is not confusing, but your questions was not well defined either


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If possible make most (70%+) of the diet red meat. It's more nutritious then white meat.


----------



## Dustin4321 (May 15, 2013)

My dogs are happier on red meat. Thicker stool. They seem to eat it with more enthusiasm. They have more energy and focus with it too imo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery prefers red meat and like Dustin's dogs he eats it with more enthusiasm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Really whatever works best for you. Variety is good but there is no specific amount.

I feed mostly chicken and pork with the odd rabbit and I get buffalo tripe occasionally but I don't feed beef at all. So just find what works for you and your dog.

Just don't go overboard on your first order of a new meat. Get a little and make sure it works good with your dog first


----------

